# Need a router for the house.



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2013)

Long story short, I need to place an order for a router tonight.

Doesn't need to be anything special, just something so I can get a few devices online. Needs wifi capability but I'll likely wire everything to it so a small handful of ethernet ports is needed.

The one being used currently, I was unaware, is rented and will be removed Monday. It's just a cheap looking Cisco router. I'm switching internet plans and that router can't stay here. I called this evening to inform them that I would indeed need a router despite previously saying I already have one, but didn't get through to anyone. They're coming Monday to do the switch so I need get something ASAP.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I only use Buffalo routers because of their awesome track record and they come with a custom DD-WRT firmware by default. I'm looking to replace this though because DD-WRT doesn't play well with IPv6 and I'm making the switch to IPv6 at home.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't need anything fancy.

This is what I have now, and it works just fine: http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-E1200-Linksys-Wireless-N300-Router/dp/B004T9RR6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373685538&sr=8-1&keywords=linksys+e1200

So I want to either order a new one, or something similar in the same price range.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 12, 2013)

These days Asus seems to be the best option 

http://www.amazon.com/RT-N66U-Dual-Band-Wireless-N900-Gigabit-Router/dp/B006QB1RPY/ref=zg_bs_172504_6


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 12, 2013)

Airport Extremes are amazingly great performers. They can handle a ton of traffic and are pretty awesome. Oh and 6to4 tunnels work really well with them. I have one setup with mine right now.

If you want to spend less go for the Linksys (Cisco) E2500 - http://www.amazon.com/E2500-Advanced-Simultaneous-Dual-Band-Wireless-N/dp/B004T9RR4A/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1373690128&sr=8-12&keywords=wireless+router

Both are great and perform very well.


----------



## earl (Jul 13, 2013)

I doubt they will send you just a modem only, normally they have something like a modem router with 4 port and wifi unless it is cable internet, not sure about those..


Normally the cheapest brand would be tplink, they work OK but in any case I would buy a ipv6 ready router. Probably worth it in the long run..


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd say stick with the e1200.  If it was handling the load before why change things up? 

I personally own an e1200 and have had 0 complaints about it.  It's reliable.  Great WiFi range.  No power cycle issue or overheating like the old WRT's.

TP-Link is also a GREAT company.  Have used their USB WiFi adapter with GREAT success.  I'm talking about places other wireless cards get either no signal or a signal with so much noise that it is unusable.  At ~$15 you can't beat it!   Installed many of the TP-Links in offices and NEVER had 1 complaint.

I have a bit of a background in WiFi.  Used to operate an 8.5 mile wireless LAN for a non profit in my area 

They will probably send you a modem, router, wifi unit.  Unless your on some archaic cable connection that only provides the modem itself.  

Either way, disable all that crap on the modem and still use a separate device for routing and etc.


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 13, 2013)

Definitely get something with IPv6 support.

Did Linksys get sold by Cisco?


----------



## Dylan (Jul 13, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> Did Linksys get sold by Cisco?


Belkin bought all of Cisco's home networking stuff a few months ago:

http://www.cisco.com/web/about/ac49/ac0/ac1/ac259/belkin.html


----------



## XFS_Brian (Jul 13, 2013)

I personally use the Asus RT-N16. I has an IPv6 menu so you can configured it how you like. Right now, I have mine setup use HE Tunnelbroker. It works great for what I need. I even has a VPN Server which allows 10 clients. Even has its own Samba, FTP, DLNA, and iTunes Server built into it. It is supported by DD-WRT if you like to go that route as well.


----------



## Zach (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a TPLink WDR3600 and it's been great so far.  Using it as a access point since Comcast cable gives you a router/modem combo and no way to disable the routing functions of it.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 15, 2013)

I stuck with the e1200 Linksys because I was afraid had I ordered a new one from Amazon it'd not arrive in time, so am renting this router from the internet people.

Still want to replace it though, with something different soon. First time I've had the net in my name, thus the first time I've actually had full access to the router so I want something I can tinker with and learn from.

Any good routers that will allow IPv6 tunneling since I don't have IPv6 in my area yet?


----------



## Eric1212 (Jul 18, 2013)

I always rely on the Apple Airport Extreme: http://store.apple.com/ca/mac/mac-accessories/airport-wireless

Great product and works well with Mac and PC. 

Multiple Express points around the house to boost the signal and connect devices such as speakers, ethernet switches, etc.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 19, 2013)

I have 3 x BT Home Hub's(V3) Plotted around by house:


----------



## Francisco (Jul 19, 2013)

If you like to tinker you could get the linksys ex3200.

It'll run you about $100 but you can drop DD-WRT on it and it'll be stable as hell.

I got Anthony one for Christmas last year and the only time it has gone down is when he has had power outages in Florida.

Francisco


----------



## MartinD (Jul 20, 2013)

Tplink TD w8970. That is all.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't get the Netgear WNDR4000.  Someone recommended that to me, and I've been regretting it ever since.

Some weekend project at some point is to get out this Cisco ASA5505 and Ubiquiti Networks AP I have and fix the home network up.  At some times, there's up to 15 devices on the WLAN alone, and the WNDR4000 doesn't scale to those levels at all.


----------

